# 4 Ohm Subwoofer an 8 Ohm Ausgang?



## fpsJunkie (7. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,
ich habe einen Subwoofer mit 4 Ohm Impedanz geschenkt bekommen. Mein Verstärker hat aber einen 8 Ohm Ausgang.
Frage: Kann ich den Lautsprecher einfach an die Anlage hängen, ohne dabei etwas kaputt zu machen, oder sollte ich einen 4 Ohm Widerstand zwischenlöten?
Falls ich einen Widerstand benutzen sollte: Hat das Auswirkungen auf den Klang? In welche Leitung (+ oder -) muss ich ihn dann einbauen?

Wäre nett wenn mir das jemand kurz erklären könnte 

mfG

fpsJunkie


----------



## Keidos (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 4 Ohm Subwoofer an 8 Ohm Ausgang???*

Was ist das für ein Subwoofer und wo genau willst du den anschließen? Am besten mal nen Bild machen.


----------



## fpsJunkie (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 4 Ohm Subwoofer an 8 Ohm Ausgang???*

Isn Crunch Red Devil Subwoofer, 300 Watt und 4 Ohm. Den möchte ich an meine Kompaktanlage von Panasonic mit 560 Watt RMS anschliessen. Deren Subausgang hat aber 8 Ohm


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 4 Ohm Subwoofer an 8 Ohm Ausgang???*

Das beste wäre, den Sub an 230V anschließen... Da macht er wenigstens einmal Spaß 

Nein, ernst gemeinte Antwort... Das geht nur, wenn die Endstufe auch 4Ohm stabil ist! Wiederstand "dazwischen" löten höre ich gerade zum ersten mal und ich kenne keinen, der das schonmal versucht hat...

Edit: Kauf dir einfach einen zweiten davon und schalte sie in Reihe


----------



## Keidos (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 4 Ohm Subwoofer an 8 Ohm Ausgang???*

Probiere es aus, es kann sein, dass die Anlage bei höherer Lautstärke zu heiß wird, musst du schauen.

Aber deine Kompaktanlage wird niemals 560 Watt RMS haben^^ Wird denke ich mal wenig Leistung für den Subwoofer geben, aber wie gesagt probier es aus.


----------



## Gast12348 (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 4 Ohm Subwoofer an 8 Ohm Ausgang???*



Keidos schrieb:


> Probiere es aus, es kann sein, dass die Anlage bei höherer Lautstärke zu heiß wird, musst du schauen.


 
Das wird er nichtmal merken, ich vermute das es sie wie immer un nen Plastikteil handelt, mit kleinen Kühlkörper aufm Verstärker IC, bevor er merkt das es warm wird ist das ding schon weggebruzelt sein


----------



## Schiassomat (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 4 Ohm Subwoofer an 8 Ohm Ausgang???*

OMG 

4Ohm an 8Ohm Endstufe funktioniert sicher nicht auf dauer und das mit dem Wiederstand kanst du gleich vergessen.
Am besten nen 2ten Sub in Serie Schalten wenn den die Leistung der Endstufe ausreicht.


----------



## bfgc (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 4 Ohm Subwoofer an 8 Ohm Ausgang???*

Eigentlich ungewöhnlich, gerade Subwoofer-Ausgänge haben meist niedere Widerstände. Schau nochmal im Handbuch oder in der Produktbeschreibung ob der SW-Ausgang nicht manchmal 4-8Ohm hat.
Welches Modell ist es denn?


----------



## Gast12348 (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 4 Ohm Subwoofer an 8 Ohm Ausgang???*

Billige Verstärker IC´s sind in der tat oftmals nur für 8ohm ausgelegt


----------



## Keidos (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 4 Ohm Subwoofer an 8 Ohm Ausgang???*

Ich denke und hoffe eigentlich, dass die Anlage ne Schutzschaltung bei zu hoher Temperatur hat^^

Ich schätze aber nicht, dass die Leistung für einen 2 Subwoofer ausreicht, ich denke der eine wird schon viel zu wenig Leistung bekommen, ich schätze die Leistung auf 20-30 Watt RMS, wenn überhaupt.


----------



## bfgc (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 4 Ohm Subwoofer an 8 Ohm Ausgang???*



dfence schrieb:


> Billige Verstärker IC´s sind in der tat oftmals nur für 8ohm ausgelegt



Ich wollte es nicht sagen, darum frag ich ja nach dem Modell. 
Die Zeit der wuchtigen Anlagen mit seperatem Reck für die Endstufen ist ja nun schon eine Weile vorbei.


----------



## Gast12348 (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 4 Ohm Subwoofer an 8 Ohm Ausgang???*

Vorbei ? Wie kommst du bitte dadrauf  Die zeiten sind nicht vorbei. Und alte geräte sind auch nicht schlecht. 

Btt : 

Also ich würd das mit dem Subwoofer nicht probieren, die Anlage bietet warscheinlich eh zu wenig Power ( wobei der Crunch warscheinlich auch keine 300RMS aushält ) und das mit der Impendanz ist das so ne sache der Qualität, kann gehen, kann aber auch schief gehen.


----------



## fpsJunkie (9. Oktober 2011)

is ne anlage von panasonic, das gehäuse ist aus metall. 
ich hab den woofer gestern ein paar stunden mit widerstand an der anlage laufen lassen. passiert ist nichts, sie blieb genauso kühl wie vorher.
 btw: die anlage besitzt einen ziemlich grosen kühler und hat sogar einen 80mm lüfter der diesen bei bedarf kühlt 
und ja, im handbuch stehen wirklich 560 watt rms


----------



## nfsgame (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 4 Ohm Subwoofer an 8 Ohm Ausgang???*

Dann nenn doch mal bitte die Modellbezeichnung . Interessiert mich mal .


----------



## Gast12348 (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 4 Ohm Subwoofer an 8 Ohm Ausgang???*

Mit nem Wiederstand ? Den wiederstand will ich sehen der mal eben paar hundert watt wegsteckt  klar geben tuts die, hab ja auch so einen im Auto verbaut um den Lüfter vom Kühler zu drosseln ( Hochleistungs  wiederstand im Kühlkörper verpackt, hat gut geld gekostet ) 

Aber wo ist der Sinn, das das ist doch total sinnfrei. 

Und jep gib mal bezeichnung durch von dieser Anlage 

PS : P.M.B.O nicht mit RMS verwechseln


----------



## rebel4life (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 4 Ohm Subwoofer an 8 Ohm Ausgang???*



Schiassomat schrieb:


> das mit dem Wiederstand kanst du gleich vergessen.


 
Mit einem entsprechenden Leistungswiderstand ist das kein Problem.

Drahtwiderstand 100W 5% 3r9, ATE ELECTRONICS | voelkner - direkt günstiger


----------



## Gast12348 (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 4 Ohm Subwoofer an 8 Ohm Ausgang???*

Genau von den teilen hab ich 2 stk im Auto, Sinnfrei ist es trotzdem da geht so viel leistung verloren bei Reihenschaltung


----------



## nfsgame (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 4 Ohm Subwoofer an 8 Ohm Ausgang???*

Sehen wirs positiv für ihn: Er braucht erstmal keine Heizung fürs Zimmer .


----------



## rebel4life (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 4 Ohm Subwoofer an 8 Ohm Ausgang???*



dfence schrieb:


> Sinnfrei ist es trotzdem da geht so viel leistung verloren bei Reihenschaltung


 
a) diesen Widerstand, b) Übertrager oder c) neue Endstufe.

Preislich dürfte wohl a) am billigsten sein, dann c) und dann b). 

Sprich Der Widerstand ist in diesem Fall die beste Lösung.


----------



## fpsJunkie (9. Oktober 2011)

Panasonic SA-AK640 ist die genaue Bezeichnung
Also warm wird der Widerstand schon, aber funktionieren tuts (auch nach ein paar stunden) auf alle fälle.
für ein zimmer von 12qm reicht auch die halbe leistung von 150 watt 
der originale sub hatte auch nur 180 rms und ich denke das die anlage das auch ausgibt.


----------



## nfsgame (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 4 Ohm Subwoofer an 8 Ohm Ausgang???*

Zusammenzählen gilt schon aufgrund der unterschiedlichen Impedanzen nicht gut ..



			
				Panasonic-Website schrieb:
			
		

> FTC Output power
> * THD 10%*
> 100 Hz to 3 kHz
> (Low channel-both channels driven) 75 W per channel (3 Ω)
> ...



Nebenbei ist ein Klirrfaktor von 10% (in Worten: ZEHN!) erbärmlichst . Bei noch annehmbaren 1% sind bestimmt nur noch 20/20/60W übrig .


----------



## rebel4life (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 4 Ohm Subwoofer an 8 Ohm Ausgang???*

Na und? Rate mal wieviel dein Lautsprecher hat. Die sind garantiert net besser.


----------



## nfsgame (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 4 Ohm Subwoofer an 8 Ohm Ausgang???*

Da brauch ich nicht raten, da gibts sogar Messprotokolle zu. Aber ich hab es lieber vom Lautsprecher, wo es nebenbei bis 85dB und über 160Hz unter 1% liegt, als vom Verstärker. Aber hey: ich will dir nicht verbieten dir sonen Klirrbomber hinzustellen, aber wieso hast du dann den NAD und den Marantz?


----------



## rebel4life (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 4 Ohm Subwoofer an 8 Ohm Ausgang???*



nfsgame schrieb:


> aber wieso hast du dann den NAD und den Marantz?


 
Weil ich es kann.


----------



## nfsgame (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 4 Ohm Subwoofer an 8 Ohm Ausgang???*

Gut, genug OT. Ich kann auch so einiges  .


----------



## Gast12348 (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 4 Ohm Subwoofer an 8 Ohm Ausgang???*

Power consumption 132 W 

Wie sollen da 580watt rauskommen wenn die Anlage grad mal 132watt aus der Steckdose zieht ?


----------



## Scheolin (9. Oktober 2011)

da is n perpetuum mobile eingebaut, is doch klar. Selbiges findet man auch häufig in Tonreproduzierenden Geräten eines bekannten Perpherieherstellers, leider werden diese häufig als "Brüllwürfel" abgetan und man verkennt die Leistungsfähigkeit eines integrieren Perpetuum Mobiles, wie sie in Produkten dieser Preis- und Klangklasse häufig anzutreffen sind.

@TE: bist du mit der konstruktion jetzt zufrieden, oder willst du da noch was dran verändern?(zweiter sub, andere endstufe etc.)


----------

